# Is it ok to use white spirit to remove sanding dust (oak)?



## Krome10

Hi all

Got some oak which I am finishing over the next few days.... After sanding, I have been using a dusting brush and a dry cloth to remove the dust. But I'm starting to fear that may not be enough....

I've brought Henry into the mix and have now started the clean up using Henry and a brush attachment. So after Henry, I then go with the dry cloth and dusting brush. 

Should I finish off with a once over using white spirit? Is this effective? And can it cause damage to the oak? 

Many thanks

Max


----------



## johnwc812

Hi Max
White spirit may leave a chemical residue that might affect the finish you use.
If the timber is not oily (like teak) I would dampen a cloth with just water.
It will probably raise the grain which will mean a final rub over with fine abrasive paper.
Meths is an alternative, this will dry much quicker.
Cheers John


----------



## ProShop

White Spirit fwiw has an oil content in it.


----------



## Krome10

Thanks for the response John. Would it matter that meths has the purple dye in it? COuld that possibly discolour the wood?

As for using a cloth dampened with water and then lightly sanding, would that not just cause a viscous circle in the sense that you then re-intrduce fine dust back into the wood?

Thanks to you also ProShop. So would you say that is a good reason not to use it then?


----------



## Racers

Hi,

A tack cloth will remove any thing left by Henry.

I do think you are worrying to much about the dust.

I finish oak with Danish oil and a ScotchBrite pad, it makes a slurry that fill the pores.

Pete


----------



## marcus

> I do think you are worrying to much about the dust.



+1

My understanding (correct me someone?) is that white spirit should completely evaporate off if you leave it for a few days.

Meths is very very unlikely to discolour timber unless it's very very pale, and even then unlikely. Will be fine on oak.

But either is probably unnecessary. As Pete says, a tack cloth is your friend.


----------



## moppetsdad

White spirit WILL leave a residue. When I was working the firm I worked for made a boat for Raymarine as a test boat and the mast was a enormous thing to hold half a dozen radar thingys and the person that sprayed it cleaned it off with white spirit before spraying it and all the paint had to be removed as it had reacted and looked a right mess. Once that had been cleaned off the mast was cleaned with acetone and all was well. So I would say a big no no to white spirit! You only have to clean your hands with the stuff to see how much oil is in it.



http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipde ... =235065795

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/showal ... #top_photo


----------



## RogerP

moppetsdad":1x05k7nt said:


> ........... So I would say a big no no to white spirit! You only have to clean your hands whit the stuff to see how much oil is in it.


Indeed. I see it's the recommended thinner for Chestnut Hard Wax Oil - which rather proves the point of its oil content.


----------



## marcus

I have some water based paint that says that it's OK to use white spirit based wood preserver before the paint - so long as it is left for at least three days after application, after which time the white spirit will have totally evaporated.... Apparently if you put the paint on straight after the white spirit it won't take properly, but after three days it's fine.

Not sure about the point about WS being a solvent for chestnut oil meaning it must have oil in it — meths is a solvent for shellac, but it doesn't have shellac in it.... Acetone is a solvent for cellulose but it doesn't have cellulose in it.....

Still I'm basing my comments on the label on a tin of paint, so hardly the resident expert! Best to use caution if in any doubt.


----------



## Argus

.

What Pete said - a tack cloth is all you need as a final wipe before your prefered finish goes on.

Keep it simple.

.


----------



## Sgian Dubh

I generally advise people to avoid tack cloths if the finish is water based. Some water based varnishes and the like are quite sensitive to 'impurities' of one sort or another under them that might lead to poor adhesion. I have come across a couple of cases where the poor adhesion was attributed to the 'tack' element of the tack cloth, frequently things like linseed oil and rosin. Slainte.


----------



## Shultzy

If you are using a water based finish then make a "tack-cloth" using that finish. You will then have a piece of wood which will have a smear of the finish, which you about to put on, minus the dust.


----------

